# DNSSec-Signatur kann Bind-Nameserver abstürzen lassen



## Newsfeed (27 Mai 2011)

Wenn ein Bind-Nameserver als Cache läuft, ist er anfällig für einen DoS-Angriff, der den Server zum Absturz bringen kann.  Der Hersteller stellt Updates bereit, die den Fehler beseitigen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

